# Versalift VS Altec



## Beast12

We are looking at getting a forestry unit bucket truck this spring. So, I have decided to do research now. We have an Altec and Versalift dealer nearby. The unit will be mounted on an International chassis. What do you guys feel is a better truckbody: Southco or Arbortech? We are looking at the Altec LRV 60 and the Versalift VO-260-I

I realize the Altec is pretty much the industry goto unit. How much different is the Versalift? Do they both get the same amount of reach? I am a firm believer in maintenance. Are they both fairly easy to maintain? Also, we keep our equipment a long time. Is there any future rebuilds or cable changes required at certain times?

What options should I look at getting since we will be ordering this truck? Any other info that you guys could provide would be great!


----------



## alpha115

The reasons all the others will buy the boom usually tells me either they are very cheap or good reliable units. 

I currently am running a Altec 60/70. It is aprox. 2 years old, and has been running full tilt every day. It is Altec built unit for the cabinets and dump box.

If you purchase a Altec the only thing I can tell you to watch out for is the lower insert. Mine separated (the fiberglass from the metal sleeves). It has a epoxy injected into it to adhere the fiberglass to the metal. They also have bolts to hold it the epoxy is to make sure there is no slop. Altec just finished redoing it recently.(Keep you eye out for black streaks running down the lower insert if you happen to see this bring it in,that was my tell tail sign).

Great units all in all. I dry run mine every day and have caught somethings right in the beginning. They were all minor and fix by them. 
The only main problem I have had has to be the cabinets running the lenght of the dump box. That area is the "Holy Grail" to me I hate small dump boxes, hate dumpng chips

Have not run a versalift for a long time the hydro authority here has some but they are stupid slow.
Good luck to you. Message me if I can help you with anything else. T


----------



## motor

Both the Altec and Versalift are very dependable, easy to maintain units. As fsr as the bodies go both are good as well. The Versalift's are slower than the Altec's. I would highly recommend the Altec for a tree truck when compared to the Versalift. As far as the inserts go, there have been some issues but Altec does have a fix as alpha explained.


----------



## Beast12

I actually prefer a slower boom so that is not an issue. We are going to go check out the Versalift tomorrow. It is mounted on an International chassis. Will find out some info and maybe get some pics.


----------



## treeclimbermike

I have a Altec LR111 - 55. I have had no problems with it. Its on a 94 GMC and have had it recently certified. It is the only lift i've used, so I can't comment on Versalifts. I have no problem recommending Altec. Good luck with it. I bought my unit in the States and it was much cheaper.


----------



## Beast12

Well, it LOOKS like we are probably going to be getting a Versalift. Due to some circumstances out of our control we might be getting one with a 10' elevator on it.

Anyone here of any issues with Versalift's version of this? How much weight does it add to the truck?

Any other info would be great....

-Matt


----------



## alpha115

Don't know how much metal is in the Versalift elevator but my Altec 60/70 has a drastic weight difference. No more full loads over the scales and getting through without having problems.
Good luck with it though you'll like the added height.


----------



## Dadatwins

Not to add to your confusion but I would look at a terex hi-ranger also. I run the altec and the terex hi-ranger and the terex feels better. Seems more stable in my opinion. Remember we did a demo on a versalift and the boom was huge, plenty strong, but thinking about manuvuering the thing around in a tree was scary. Suggest you demo them before you buy, they all look the same but feel different in the air.


----------



## Beast12

Just in case anyone was wondering the Versalift elevator adds 3600 pounds to the truck.

Will be finding out next week if we are getting the truck. The dealer seems to be kind of jerking us around a bit. 

-Matt


----------



## Beast12

Well, looks like they sold it out from under us. Guess the power company is more important that the little guy. Looks like we are screwed now. 

-Matt


----------



## Beast12

Well, looks like we are getting a brand new Tyrex Hi-Ranger XT60. Ordered it today. Should be here and ready to go in about 5 weeks. It will be mounted on a 2009 International 4300 chassis with an Allision Auto transmission.

Will be a nice truck. 

-Matt


----------



## Dadatwins

Beast12 said:


> Well, looks like we are getting a brand new Tyrex Hi-Ranger XT60. Ordered it today. Should be here and ready to go in about 5 weeks. It will be mounted on a 2009 International 4300 chassis with an Allision Auto transmission.
> 
> Will be a nice truck.
> 
> -Matt



Sweet, good luck with it, sounds nice.


----------



## alpha115

good for you, currently I am using a Altec 60/70 mounted on a 4300 International Automatic. 
Great truck nice ride, one thing we changed though. We had a engine brake/rev limiter installed . If you have lots of hills you might need to consider this if you rig does not come with it. Found we were burning the brake on the long hill decends with loads of chips. The transmission can be programed to shift differnetly when the 'MODE' button is pushed but that did not seem to help.
Good luck with the new ride.


----------



## Beast12

No hills around here except overpasses. Thanks for the heads up though.

Has it been 5 weeks yet? I HATE waiting. 

-Matt


----------



## Beast12

Truck came on Friday. Man, that thing is a beauty. Will make the job so much nicer and efficent.

Specs:

2009 International Durastar 4300 with Maxxforce DT engine (225 HP) and Allison Automatic transmission. Has a Terex Hi-Ranger XT 60 lift on it. Has 18 yard Southco dump body on it with 2 extra boxes on each side in front and behind the rear axle.

Here are some pics I uploaded to Facebook. Should be able to see them even if you don't have it.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=258588&id=786145531&l=247c980213

-Matt

P.S. Those pics of the dented box are from the salesman. It is all fixed now.


----------



## Dadatwins

Nice rig, best of luck with it.


----------

